# '08 Subject Assignment - KITCHEN UTENSILS - Due July 25th



## MissMia

Theme: KITCHEN UTENSILS

This could be another assignment that is bad for my diet!  Let's see what you can cook up.

Please post new photos for this assignment only. Everyone is encouraged to participate!


----------



## icassell

... rummages through the kitchen drawer .... looks under his kids' beds (eeeek .... is that old food alive?)


----------



## Yahoozy

sweet macro ideas =D


----------



## Big Bully

I will see what I can shoot for this assignment.. Could be interesting.


----------



## icassell

OK -- I'll start the thread off with some measuring cups ...  (... baking a cake for MissMia ...)


----------



## zandman

chopsticks!!! =]]]


----------



## icassell

cool, zandman ... please pass the soy sauce ...


----------



## Computer_Generated

Here's my Dirty Dishes


----------



## icassell

Computer_Generated said:


> Here's my Dirty Dishes



Don't expect me to clean them ....


----------



## Computer_Generated

icassell said:


> Don't expect me to clean them ....


 But there's some over color correction on them... I'll _NEVER_ get _that_ off.


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots everyone!


----------



## Gazman

and of course the absoulte must in any mans kitchen.


----------



## MissMia

Good stuff everyone!

_*patiently waiting for cake & chinese food to be delivered*_


----------



## Parago

Here's mine:


----------



## Yahoozy

here are my 2 
knife and fork =P


----------



## icassell

Cool pix!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Big Bully

Ok I took some, but I'm not sure which one is the best one. So I am posting all three.


----------



## icassell

Big Bully said:


> Ok I took some, but I'm not sure which one is the best one. So I am posting all three.



I like #1 the best


----------



## MissMia

Big Bully - You stole my cheese grater idea! :mrgreen: I like the first one.


----------



## icassell

... hmmm .... am I hallucinating or did you flip #1, Big Bully?


----------



## rocktronx

Hello everyone. This is my first post and I love this Forum. Im new at this so let me know what you think. Tough criticism would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Big Bully

icassell said:


> ... hmmm .... am I hallucinating or did you flip #1, Big Bully?


 

Would you hate me if I told you that you were, and yet you aren't.. hahaha It was the only way I could get it to post non-sideways..

Rocktronx Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Big Bully

MissMia said:


> Big Bully - You stole my cheese grater idea! :mrgreen: I like the first one.


 

Hahaha my bad!


----------



## Computer_Generated

rocktronx said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post and I love this Forum. Im new at this so let me know what you think. Tough criticism would be greatly appreciated.


 
what is that!!!


----------



## rocktronx

It's a meat tenderizer, I think. It pokes tiny holes in meat so marinade can soak in faster.


----------



## Bamb00

I'm not really sure if i like this one....it might just get changed.







I'll go ahead and add another.  You probably can't tell, but it's an ice scoop , ha:


----------



## Computer_Generated

ah come on, mine had pink stuff in it! lol


----------



## CanadianVitamin




----------



## Osho

A pinch and a dash


----------



## icassell

These are looking good ... still trying to figure out what CanadianVitamin's last image is ... pepper?  Wait -- something with water flowing over it ... some fancy countertop material?

Osho -- how many smidgens are there in a dollop?


----------



## Big Bully

I think Canadian's last picture is chopped walnuts..
Am I close?


----------



## garboui

im going to go with cracked black pepper


----------



## zandman

chilis for pizza??


----------



## CanadianVitamin

I thought it was a neat shot too, its actually just pepper, regular pepper, done with a macro lens they look like mini boulders but ya, pepper in a pepper shaker.


----------



## icassell

CanadianVitamin said:


> I thought it was a neat shot too, its actually just pepper, regular pepper, done with a macro lens they look like mini boulders but ya, pepper in a pepper shaker.



Yipppppeeeeeee!  ... looks around for his prize ...


----------



## MissMia

Cool shots everyone & thanks for not posting food! :mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

MissMia said:


> Cool shots everyone & thanks for not posting food! :mrgreen:


Oh Christina, now you're tempting fate with a comment like that! 

But I won't be a smart*** at this moment. I'll be good.

I had to really hunt through drawers and cabinets for something which others haven't used.

Here's the corer we use primarily for apples. Hmmm, apple pie!


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh Mia... 

Now I really want to post food! hahahaha


----------



## eccs19

Here's mine. Enjoy.


----------



## tasman

Hmm, Icecream and berries, my favorite.


----------



## toofpaste

Here's mine


----------



## johngpt

toofpaste said:


> Here's mine


Okay, I get the 'I love' part but I'm trying to decipher the rest.

I've tried 'b' 'r' 'i' and that doesn't seem logical nor offensive enough to fit with toofpaste's signature.

I've tried ladle forking peel, and various permutations, and that doesn't seem to cut it either.

Help! :???:


----------



## MissMia

eccs19 said:


> Here's mine. Enjoy.



Can you please ship that to me? :mrgreen: Thanks for participating!


----------



## toofpaste

johngpt said:


> Okay, I get the 'I love' part but I'm trying to decipher the rest.
> 
> I've tried 'b' 'r' 'i' and that doesn't seem logical nor offensive enough to fit with toofpaste's signature.
> 
> I've tried ladle forking peel, and various permutations, and that doesn't seem to cut it either.
> 
> Help! :???:


 
hahahaha.... "BRI" is correct. That's Toof's new "victim."


----------



## eccs19

Interesting that these are in metric, and not imperial.  Your profile indicates your in the USA, so I just find it strange.  



icassell said:


> OK -- I'll start the thread off with some measuring cups ... (... baking a cake for MissMia ...)


----------



## johngpt

While I'm waiting for enlightenment, here's another taken from the kitchen rampage of this last Saturday.


----------



## MissMia

toofpaste said:


> Here's mine



That doesn't say I :heart: mia!


----------



## toofpaste

johngpt said:


> While I'm waiting for enlightenment, here's another taken from the kitchen rampage of this last Saturday.


 


I like that....a lot.


----------



## johngpt

toofpaste said:


> hahahaha.... "BRI" is correct. That's Toof's new "victim."


Phew!

For a moment I thought it was just misspelled cheese!  :mrgreen:


----------



## toofpaste




----------



## johngpt

toofpaste said:


> I like that....a lot.


Thanks.

Dang, these posts are coming too quick for an old dude like me to keep up with!


----------



## toofpaste

MissMia said:


> That doesn't say I :heart: mia!


 

Bri is flirts more than mia.


----------



## toofpaste

johngpt said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Dang, these posts are coming too quick for an old dude like me to keep up with!


 

+1 on that. I think I just had a seizure.


----------



## MissMia

toofpaste said:


> Bri is flirts more than mia.



I understand!


----------



## MissMia

johngpt said:


> While I'm waiting for enlightenment, here's another taken from the kitchen rampage of this last Saturday.



Nice shot John.


----------



## brianne5499

toofpaste said:


> Here's mine




LMFAO!:lmao:

Should I be flattered...or frightened? lol


----------



## toofpaste

brianne5499 said:


> LMFAO!:lmao:
> 
> Should I be flattered...or frightened? lol


 

Flattered...You know how long it took me to find a damn "B"


----------



## brianne5499

johngpt said:


> Phew!
> 
> For a moment I thought it was just misspelled cheese!  :mrgreen:




 Again with the cheese??

Damn Starbucks cashier did the same thing the other day even though I spelled it for him...TWICE...he still added an e to the end:lmao:

And then on the 'ban the person above you thread'

now here...

I'm doomed to be cheesy the rest of my life

It'll probably be misspelled on my headstone too.:lmao:


*HERE LIES BRIe...SHE WAS QUITE CHEESY AND DELICIOUS*


----------



## brianne5499

toofpaste said:


> Flattered...You know how long it took me to find a damn "B"




You did a good job.

I knew what it said!


----------



## toofpaste

brianne5499 said:


> You did a good job.
> 
> I knew what it said!


 
ure makin me blush!


----------



## icassell

eccs19 said:


> Interesting that these are in metric, and not imperial.  Your profile indicates your in the USA, so I just find it strange.




The imperial measures are further out on the handles


----------



## johngpt

brianne5499 said:


> Again with the cheese??
> 
> Damn Starbucks cashier did the same thing the other day even though I spelled it for him...TWICE...he still added an e to the end:lmao:
> 
> And then on the 'ban the person above you thread'
> 
> now here...
> 
> I'm doomed to be cheesy the rest of my life
> 
> It'll probably be misspelled on my headstone too.:lmao:
> 
> 
> *HERE LIES BRIe...SHE WAS QUITE CHEESY AND DELICIOUS*


But wait...
...as photogs, don't we always ask them to say...


----------



## johngpt

MissMia said:


> Nice shot John.


Thanks.

This shot reminds me of my favorite of the three stooges.


----------



## brianne5499

johngpt said:


> But wait...
> ...as photogs, don't we always ask them to say...




Ahhhh....I just realized the obsession with cheese in here...silly me!  It didn't connect until now!!


----------



## Big Bully

toofpaste said:


> Here's mine


 

Damn... You go through women faster than most people go through toilet paper.. :lmao:

But very cute..btw!


----------



## toofpaste

Big Bully said:


> Damn... You go through women faster than most people go through toilet paper.. :lmao:
> 
> But very cute..btw!


 


awe....BB is jealous because I didn't do one for her?


----------



## Big Bully

nuh uh


----------



## toofpaste

You're married. Or else I'd still be trying.




.....and 2 kids. Pschh


----------



## Big Bully

Its all good..


----------



## PackingMyBags

hmm i might have something for this...


----------



## toofpaste

Big Bully said:


> Its all good..


 
awee....now im going to have to do one for you because i feel bad....:meh:


----------



## Big Bully

Hahahhaa. Thats funny... I didn't mean to make you feel bad.


----------



## Big Bully




----------



## PackingMyBags

Big Bully said:


>


 You might want to re-take this. I see your face,camera,toaster,and bottle of somthing(alcoholic?) in its reflection. The rest i cant make out.

PS. LDS...and you drink?


----------



## Big Bully

PackingMyBags said:


> You might want to re-take this. I see your face,camera,toaster,and bottle of somthing(alcoholic?) in its reflection. The rest i cant make out.
> 
> PS. LDS...and you drink?


 

Dude... PM me and we need to talk...

There isn't anything alchoholic in this photo.. But I use wine to cook steak. Makes it tender and really yummy...

And I used this photo in two assignments.. Cuz it's cool!


----------



## MissMia

PackingMyBags said:


> You might want to re-take this. I see your face,camera,toaster,and bottle of somthing(alcoholic?) in its reflection. The rest i cant make out.
> 
> PS. LDS...and you drink?



Please refrain from making such accusations in the future. That comment was uncalled for.


----------



## PackingMyBags

Big Bully said:


> Dude... PM me and we need to talk...


 
PM sent.


----------



## Big Bully

PackingMyBags said:


> PM sent.


 

I didn't get it.


----------



## PackingMyBags

Big Bully said:


> I didn't get it.


 ...email sent.


----------



## toofpaste

BB is in AA


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


>



Meg, I was going to say you could cross post this in the 'you and your camera' thread! In which other did you post? I didn't see it in the self portrait thread.


----------



## Photo Phil

Here's my stab at it...maybe i could think of something else but thats all i got for right now.


----------



## johngpt

Photo Phil said:


> Here's my stab at it...maybe i could think of something else but thats all i got for right now.


Great idea. And, I really like the warm tones in mid image. So much nicer than having the background flat black. The black, the warm tone, and the foreground make a nice diagonal in the composition, so it's not static.


----------



## Pugs

Well, this isn't really a "utensil", per se, but it is in my kitchen. And I do use it while cooking... sometimes...

No kid gloves, please. I'm really struggling to learn and improve. Any critiques, suggestions, impressions, first reactions, etc... are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> Meg, I was going to say you could cross post this in the 'you and your camera' thread! In which other did you post? I didn't see it in the self portrait thread.


 
Reflection assignment thread.



Pugs said:


> Well, this isn't really a "utensil", per se, but it is in my kitchen. And I do use it while cooking... sometimes...
> 
> No kid gloves, please. I'm really struggling to learn and improve. Any critiques, suggestions, impressions, first reactions, etc... are welcome and appreciated!


 

Hey Pugs, what is it? Besides being a really cool wheel. 

Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## MissMia

Pugs - Is it an exhaust fan?  Cool shot!


----------



## Pugs

Big Bully said:


> Hey Pugs, what is it? Besides being a really cool wheel.
> 
> Oh and welcome to the forum.


 
Thanks for the welcome!



MissMia said:


> Pugs - Is it an exhaust fan? Cool shot!


 
Yep. It's the kitchen exhaust fan. Looks like maybe it needs a cleaning...

Thanks for the comments, ladies!


----------



## MissMia

Photo Phil said:


> Here's my stab at it...maybe i could think of something else but thats all i got for right now.



Well done Phil! Thanks for participating.


----------



## AdrianBetti




----------



## johngpt

AdrianBetti said:


>


I really like the way the light is diffused and plays across the knife. And just the teeth are in focus!

This one's from this afternoon.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus

It may not be my place to say anything, but there seems to be a lot of chatty Cathy's (non-gender specific) and a lot of re-posting the same shots on this photo assignment thread.

Just an observation.


----------



## johngpt

Pugs said:


> Well, this isn't really a "utensil", per se, but it is in my kitchen. And I do use it while cooking... sometimes...
> 
> No kid gloves, please. I'm really struggling to learn and improve. Any critiques, suggestions, impressions, first reactions, etc... are welcome and appreciated!


How did I miss this one! As you can probably discern from my posted images, this one suits my tastes to a "T."

What I really like: 
composition
dead on focus
short depth of field
excellent tonal range without blown highlights


Sorry Aye-non Oh-non Imus if that's too wordy.


----------



## OB-LL426

A lemon Zester...thing. xD I'm not a genius in Kitchen Utensils. Though this was picture was edited abit other than resizing. I messed with a couple settings in "Photoscape"




And a mini cheese-grater. Though it looks like it needs abit of cleaning. Ha. Used the 'Noise Reduction Tool' in Photoscape.


----------



## AdrianBetti

johngpt said:


> I really like the way the light is diffused and plays across the knife. And just the teeth are in focus!
> 
> This one's from this afternoon.


 

I enjoy the fact that you can still see some pepper residue.


----------



## Big Bully

AdrianBetti said:


>


 

Oh big fan of these shots.. Great job.. How did you get the difused light? Special lighting technique or camera setting?




johngpt said:


> Sorry Aye-non Oh-non Imus if that's too wordy.


 
:lmao::lmao::lmao:  Smartass!!! Hahaha  Are you trying to take over my job?!:lmao:


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:  Smartass!!! Hahaha  Are you trying to take over my job?!:lmao:


Actually, I felt bad about my descending to that comment, and would like to apologize. After making my comment, I clicked on her username, and went to see her posts. She makes very cogent, constructive criticisms whenever she posts, regarding folks' images.

And Meg, you know with age comes wisdom.

If I live long enough, I'll be a wise-ass instead of a smart-ass.


----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> How did I miss this one! As you can probably discern from my posted images, this one suits my tastes to a "T."
> 
> What I really like:
> composition
> dead on focus
> short depth of field
> excellent tonal range without blown highlights
> 
> 
> Sorry Aye-non Oh-non Imus if that's too wordy.


 
Johngpt,

     Thank you for the very specific feedback.  I really appreciate it!

     What are the things that you didn't like?  Where could I improve?

     Thanks again!  Oh and thanks to everyone who's posted images and C&C on this thread.  I'm learning SO much and I love getting to see my photo next to so many incredible ones!


----------



## johngpt

Pugs said:


> Johngpt,
> 
> Thank you for the very specific feedback.  I really appreciate it!
> 
> What are the things that you didn't like?  Where could I improve?
> 
> Thanks again!  Oh and thanks to everyone who's posted images and C&C on this thread.  I'm learning SO much and I love getting to see my photo next to so many incredible ones!


I wish I'd been the one to snap this one! Honestly, there isn't anything I'd change about it. Perhaps someone with a different perspective could comment?


----------



## Naomi

*i am seeing this thread late but when i get home tonight i will find something*


----------



## mamarazzi_hrd

Oh, I almost didn't make it!!! Here is mine.....


----------



## PackingMyBags

Here ya go...


----------



## Big Bully

Way freakin cool guys..

Mamar... I love your egg catcher thing.. Beautiful!


----------



## Pugs

mamarazzi_hrd said:


> Oh, I almost didn't make it!!! Here is mine.....


 
This, I love!


----------



## MissMia

Great new additions! Thanks for participating everyone!!!!!


----------



## johngpt

mamarazzi_hrd said:


> Oh, I almost didn't make it!!! Here is mine.....


I guess I've got this thing for off center circular objects. I like its composition.


----------



## Antarctican




----------



## kundalini

I often wondered if Penguins employed the Monica Seles approach to handling kitchen utensils when preparing dinner.

(...and there's more penguins in the background.  You really should seek the services of a professional to remove those pesky varmits from your home.  I understand they breed like ........... well, like penguins.)


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Heh heh, I wondered if anyone would spot the ones in the background!  [That's a cookie jar on the left of the utensil holder, and a teapot on the right.]   Oooo, that reminds me of some other penguin utensils i have... an ice cream scoop, and those little spatulas for spreading dips.


----------



## Big Bully

Ok so do you have a pet penguin yet? Because I swear when you do get one, we seriously need to get you some help.. lol


----------



## MissMia

Antarctican said:


>



LOVE IT!!!! It is the perfect addition to this thread! :mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

Here's an experiment that didn't quite work out.






First, f/4 aperture wasn't quite narrow enough to get all the utensils I wanted in focus. Yet, it was too narrow for trying to keep the glass door from looking so bad. Several different layers in photoshop with various healing/cloning and blur filters can only help so much. In the future, I'll try keeping the objects further from the door.

Then, the darker background beyond the door in the backyard bisects the image horizontally. If possible, not have that at all, or at least not at the vertical half.

So, I've learned that this location isn't the best for trying a silhouette-like style, if the subject can't be positioned more optimally.


----------



## johngpt

Here's the last attempt to save it.






Threshold adjustment layer above all the other layers.

One more example that regardless of photoshop, if I don't get it right in camera, it's unlikely to come out well.

This technique would work better if there weren't so many utensils, blobbing up the mid-section.

Chalk this up as a learning experience.


----------



## johngpt

I was a good boy, got all my chores done, so I could have another go at shooting these darn utensils.

This is almost straight out of the camera in terms of its crop. Just a wee bit off the top to eradicate an uneven dark line that remained after the couple threshold adjustment layers.







I liked its crop, but thought that the large amount of white space in the upper portion of the image is not contributing. Unless of course the image would later be used as a background for text of some sort. So I cropped it to this.







But, as I look at both, I still like the first one better. Somehow the location of the cup and utensils in the frame is more pleasing to me, despite the 'dead space' above. What do others think?




Okay, I think this about does it for me with the attempts at a silhouette via threshold adjustment layers. 

But you're still not safe from my attempts at shooting the shadows of utensils! 

"Who knows what evil lurks in the minds of utensils?"

"The Shadow knows!"

(old radio series)


----------



## Antarctican

I prefer the first one too. I think it's because there's more of the cup showing below the handle. Although the second shot 'fills the frame' more, I prefer the more elongated look of the cup in the first shot. And I love the silhouette effect you went for!


----------



## johngpt

Antarctican said:


> I prefer the first one too. I think it's because there's more of the cup showing below the handle. Although the second shot 'fills the frame' more, I prefer the more elongated look of the cup in the first shot. And I love the silhouette effect you went for!


Thank you. And after looking through three pages of the TPF meet up at Corinna's, I know your name is Jeanne. Which is spelled just as my sister Jeanne spells hers! Gotta get back to that thread. You guys look like you had such a great time.

And of course, I was back in that drat kitchen for another go at those utensils.

This time I violated the oven.


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Nice one! Way to, errrm, 'think outside the box'. I like the play of light and shadows.

We did indeed have an amazing time at the Germany meetup! If you ever get the chance to attend a meetup of TPF people, I urge you to do so, be it local or one of the big international ones.

(Does your sister pronounce her name like 'gene', or 'genie'?)


----------



## johngpt

Gene


----------



## Big Bully

John I love your oven shot! Very creative!


----------



## johngpt

Meg and Anty, what's with the squirrel avatars?


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Meg and Anty, what's with the squirrel avatars?



It's international squirrel avatar week!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=132532


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> It's international squirrel avatar week!
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=132532



Ah, so...

Here's my Secret Squirrel.


No, not that one!

And no petting my monkey.


----------



## johngpt

While this isn't a new image along the utensil theme, after looking at the silhouette of the utensils in the cup, its dimensions suggested a business card.

Lately, folks have been asking at which websites I display the stuff I've been working on. Trying to write it out is laborious.

So, came up with this!


     .........


----------



## Big Bully

I like it John, nice work!


----------



## Antarctican

johngpt said:


> .........


Love it!! It's unusual, and really entices/teases one to read the script. Excellent idea (IMO)


----------



## UtahsRebel

How about one with the hard water stains and all?  I was leaning back in the chair, fumbling to find the camera cord and the camera went off. Decided to keep it.


----------



## johngpt

Hard water? Here in the West?


BTW, quite the 'tasteful' shot!   :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

Thanks for the shot Utah. Are you the rebel because you got out of Utah? lol
Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## UtahsRebel

_*Thanks for the shot Utah. Are you the rebel because you got out of Utah? lol*_

Nope, if I used that logic, I would have been an Illinois rebel. That doesn't really have a rebel ring to it though. 

This is UtahsRebelCause...aka Spur




I no longer have him but decided to keep his name.


----------



## Big Bully

I see.. Kindof.. Was he a race horse or something? 
He is beautiful btw!!


----------



## johngpt

Okay, this is weird. In my mailbox, I've got an email saying Brutus has posted to this kitchen utensil thread. When I click on the link, Meg's is the last post that I can see. 

I go back to my mailbox, and there's a link in the email about Brutus' post to an image. I can click on that and be brought to the flickr url for that image.

Hope that the glass looks that way because of the cold water, not because of grime!  :lmao:

I hope Brutus' post finally shows up. 

And the same thing with another email saying Brutus posted in the sunsets or sunrises thread.

Is there a delay sometimes between posting and showing up? 

Or I wonder if I need to empty my browser's cache?


----------



## Big Bully

Nope mine is the same way. He might have deleted his post right after he posted, so the notification was  already sent but message is gone.


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> Nope mine is the same way. He might have deleted his post right after he posted, so the notification was  already sent but message is gone.


Ah, so...

muchas gracias, mi amiga.


----------



## Brutus

I deleted both of those posts, sorry for the confusion. Here's the pic, and yes, that's condensation, not grime:


----------



## johngpt

Meg was right!

Thought I was going off the deep end there.

Brutus, you're at your 25th post, and so if you wanted, you're now eligible to vote in the monthly challenges!

Good to know that was condensation!


----------



## Brutus

Yeah, I even put that glass in the freezer for a minute or two to get it colder. I wish I would've wiped the glass down a bit to get a more even condensate spread, and also there's a crumb in the picture and a dent in the door.


----------



## johngpt

Brutus said:


> Yeah, I even put that glass in the freezer for a minute or two to get it colder. I wish I would've wiped the glass down a bit to get a more even condensate spread, and also there's a crumb in the picture and a dent in the door.


Crumbs & dents add 'character' donchaknow?


----------

